# RR Donnelly Founders Cup Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA makes its way to the United States for the first time this year, with the playing of the RR Donnelly LPGA Founders Cup. 

This will be tournament #4 of 28 to be played this year. 

Here are the key details:


TONY'S LPGA REPORT: RR Donnelly Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tony: If I was to bet you on who would win RR Donnelly cup I'd be broke and you'd be buying the coffee. I like Paula Cramer I think she is due to win this one. yet Im more wrong than right.

I see you made a pick to win, well we're thinking alike, Scary isn't it


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the prime time TV pairings:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: RR Donnelly LPGA Founders Cup Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders:

1 Ai Miyazato -9 F 
2 Jee Young Lee -7 F 
3 Candie Kung -6 F 
3 Gerina Piller -6 F 
3 Pornanong Phatlum -6 F 
3 Brittany Lang -6 F 
7 Sandra Gal -5 F 
7 Jiyai Shin -5 F 
7 Katherine Hull-Kirk -5 F 
7 Lexi Thompson -5 F


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2.

1 Jee Young Lee -15 F 
2 Ai Miyazato -14 F 
3 Stacy Lewis -11 F 
4 Danielle Kang -9 F 
4 Amy Yang -9 F 
4 Lindsey Wright -9 F 
4 Candie Kung -9 F 
4 Gerina Piller -9 F 
9 Daniela Iacobelli -8 F 
9 Cristie Kerr -8 F 
9 Anna Nordqvist -8 F 
9 In-Kyung Kim -8 F 
9 Sandra Gal -8 F


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Watching it yesterday, I couldn't believe it when I heard Yani could lose her #1 ranking if the right players won this week. I didn't realize the differential between her scoring and that of Stacy or Na Yeon had reached that point.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

What is happening with Paula Cramer? Tony.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

broken tee said:


> What is happening with Paula Cramer? Tony.


She can't make a putt.


----------

